# Citizen Eco-drive



## Maseman (Mar 16, 2006)

HI, Anyone got any experience of the Citizen eco-drive movements ? Are they any good and do they keep reasonably accurate time ?

Cheers,

Maseman


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yep, there are 2 in our house, his and hers divers









Very good, accurate and Ive heard no bad reports of the eco drive system,


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

Only 1 in this household but it's a pretty darned good timekeeper























Joli.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve got these two and have no complaints, both are very well made and accurate watches









*Citizen Eco-Drive Professional 300m Divers - BJ8050-59E*


















*Citizen AV0031-69AW,Calibre 2100 Eco-Drive Chronograph*


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Two here as well, and they both keep extremely good time.


----------



## Isthmus (Sep 29, 2005)

From what I'm told they are basically the same principle as seiko's kinetic movements, only that these are powered by light, where the seiko's are powered by movement. In both cases the power generated is stored in long lived rechargeable batteries, which (depending on the watch) tend to have 5 to 10 year life spans. In both cases the movements themselves are quartz movements (don't know the specifics about that though), and should keep the precision and accuracy expected of quartz movements.


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

They make some very attractive simple designs as well as more complex versions - here are mine from the Tough series --


----------



## m58dh (Aug 22, 2004)

I have 3 Citizen's with Eco-drive movements and one St. Moritz. All of them are excellent time keepers. One of the Citizen's a World Timer had a problem with the movement. It would work accurately for about 12 hours then the time would get screwed up. At first I thought I wasn't operating it properly, eventually I took it to a jeweler, he worked with it and couldn't get it to run right either, he sent it to Citizen for me and they determined the movement was bad. CITIZEN REPLACED THE MOVEMENT FOR FREE! It's been running great every since, although I don't wear this particular one to much because it's 41mm but feels like 45mm and my little wrist can'take it.

To sum it up, I really like mine, they're a good alternative to battery operated quartz watches. The only problem I have is that sometimes I forget it's not an automatic and want to shake it or put it on my winder!

Michael


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I also have one Argos cat no 2513306 although I got it off the bay for about half what Argos sell them for.

Can't say anything bad about it really apart from the minutes hand doesn't reach the chapter but that's the dial design not the movemnt.

I never wear it, I keep it on my desk. I've just put it to BST and it was 15 seconds fast since I set it to GMT last autumn, not bad for 6 months!

I love it's blue lume


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

here's mine (a generous gift from rich (raythorne), i think, bloody memory packin' in







)

it's a brilliant watch in every respect


















i wear this watch more than any of the others cos it's just so reliable (and good looking imvho)

regards, john.


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Mine just came out of it's box after 4 months and still going. I corrected the time sat it in the window for a day and put it back. Great watch.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

This is one of mine, the GMT version.......and the more I look at it and think about the post I started asking for suggestions for a new GMT because this one has such a small 24 hr register, the more I think this one is such a good example. A lot of the GMT watches I have been looking at are a lot worse than this one for clarity.......bugger it I wish I had been given this one when it was newer and less battered, it really is a nice watch.










If ever I see one of these in new condition I think I will jump at the chance......

Best regards David

ps sorry about the picture quality I literally just snapped it 10 minutes ago.


----------



## ollyming (May 12, 2004)

Here's mine - Citizen Super Tough



















Never had any problems with the time keeping but it has now started to not hold charge very well - works OK in the light but dies if you lock it away for an hour. It must be at least 8 to 10 years old now though so that's not too bad. I'm sending it off to Citizen soon for a service and I'm sure it will then give me plenty more years of excellent time keeping.

Cheers, Olly


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

I have the Eco-Drive model BL1181-56LT perpetual calendar. Only time I have to set it is for daylight savings time in April and back again in October (and an independent hour-hand adjustment feature makes that easy). With 2 power-save modes, power reserve from full charge is 5 years per Citizen. I know mine was running out of the box and has, with daily light exposure, never stopped.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I've got a handful of Eco-Drive models, mostly divers and mil-styles. They are great watches and I wouldn't hesitate to buy another. Only problem with Citizen is finding one where the style isn't OTT!

Olly, I've been looking for a Super-Tough. If you know where to find one, please PM or email me!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nalu said:


> Only problem with Citizen is finding one where the style isn't OTT!
> 
> Olly, I've been looking for a Super-Tough. If you know where to find one, please PM or email me!


I presume you don`t consider the Super-Tough`s styling to be a little OTT then Colin?
















It is a cool watch though


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Their quartz movements have zero jewels


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Nalu said:
> 
> 
> > Only problem with Citizen is finding one where the style isn't OTT!
> ...


Well the case is a little overdone (unless your looking for a backup weapon as I always am







), but the dial and hands are about as simple as Citizen can do. I've wanted one as a field watch for a while.

In all seriousness, Citizen make great watches - OTT or otherwise - and the Eco-Drives are particularly excellent. I haven't counted, but I believe I own more Citizens than Omegas or RLTs (!)


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Here is mine




























One piece case, all st steel, impressive bezel, Â£95 new instead of Â£159









I repeat though, I don't know why they don't use jewelled quartz movements


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

In my experience (4), Eco-Drives, unless defective, will keep time equal to or better than their rated +/- 15 sec/day. Just keep them exposed to light whenever possible and they just keep on ticking. I presently have a (Japanese market and possibly discontinued) BL1181-56LT perp calendar. The only time I have to change settings is for DST, and the independent hour-hand adjustment feature handles that without having to adjust the minutes.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Nalu said:


> I've got a handful of Eco-Drive models, mostly divers and mil-styles. They are great watches and I wouldn't hesitate to buy another. Only problem with Citizen is finding one where the style isn't OTT!
> 
> Olly, I've been looking for a Super-Tough. If you know where to find one, please PM or email me!


A not OTT Eco-Drive model (link)

http://img141.imageshack.us/img141/917/00001927pb.jpg


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

I've got one identical to boxbrownies, but not the gmt, they are lovely watches, but sadly, are now hard to find. Why do companies make such a nice style of watch, and produce it for such a ltd time?. That model would still sell!


----------

